# My buck showed my husband it wasnt time yet



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My husband has been saying since we got our buck that he was giving him a bath when the weather warmed up. Well today it was 70degrees so we got a bucket of warm water a sponge and some goats milk soap. He got his bath and as soon as we let him go he peed all over himself. Then my husband tried to follow him and stop him from doing it. Ah men it doesnt matter the species they ard funny.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:laugh: :ROFL: 

ah yes the peeing!! I have had to turn a "blind eye" to my boys this winter! I am all about bathing the goats and mine all do very well with it. However, during the winter I am too scared that they will be damp when it get's cold at night so I will hold off bathing till the spring. But....man I want to scrub the legs of my boys soooo badly! 

haha I can just see your husband following your buck and trying to "talk reason" to him while he pees on himself :laugh:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was a little worried about getting him wet, but we washed him around noon so he should have plenty of time to dry. he did very good considering he has never been washed and he was out in a pasture 6 months ago with very little human attention. He really is a nice guy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! I don't even full with the boys, but I have to say our buck and one of his buckling buddies don't do the peeing thing, but the other buckling does, except...he aims at you LOL

Don't even get me started on our buck. He's into harrassing the girls, but he thinks he's too good to pee on himself... I am NOT complaining, nope not going too LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The little  !
Our boy is starting to look fairly clean and hardly smells at all now. But I would bet money that if we bathed him; he would re-anoint himself. :ROFL:


HoosierShadow said:


> except...he aims at you LOL


If we pester AndCuriouser during rut he will resort to that behaviour as well.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Very funny!!

Although this is what makes me not want to keep a buck(it is a must do for me though). Maybe I could rig up some sort of a sprayer cap :laugh: 
Lol, jk.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

As soon as we were done he started peeing and then started chasing after my wether. He was starting not to smell, he has been playing with the wether so much. It is nice to see him thinking of other things than girls. He was definitely not for smelling good yet though. I just went out to check him and he is nice and dry. 

Jesse-goats really having a buck isn't a problem. If you just accept the fact that them spraying is part of them it is easier. I don't find the smell that strong and mine is two now. I absolutely loved this breeding season being able to take the girls to see him and not have to worry about finding a buck to lease. He is well behaved, and friendly. He was in a pasture with very little human interaction so it has been nice to see him come out of his shell and know that I have given him a better home. He even comes up to me. It took three of us to corner him when I went to pick him up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I have to laugh that it bothers a man that the goat is peeing on himself - don't males of ALL species pee outside? Too funny! Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------

